# 7mm hex clearance problem for rear pad DIY replacement



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

So I just pulled the Carbotech XP pads and replaced them with Porterfield R4-S 'street' pads. This was on the rear. I replaced the fronts with the same compound about two weeks ago and I love them. Much more linear than the Carbotech pads plus about three to four times *less  * brake dust.

Anyway, I always have problems with the 7mm hex clearing the rear shock on the lower of the two guide pins.










I guess I haven't found a short enough hex that will fit into the guide pin and allow my torque wrench to clear in there as well. I've been tightening the guide bolt with a simply wrench, not a torque wrench. Any suggestions on where to find a shorter hex?


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

sergiok said:


> Any suggestions on where to find a shorter hex?










+







= 

Or maybe one of those universal joint adapters?
(personally, I just use a ratchet and guesstimate  ).

-


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

elbert said:


>


Hehe, I was considering that, but I prefer that as my last option.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I was looking at a site that has euro car tools, and saw a Hazet (I think) tool that's expressly made for this. It's a U-joint that has a 7mm hex on one end of it.

IIRC I've done someone's with my Facom bit and a torque wrench before.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Kaz said:


> I was looking at a site that has euro car tools, and saw a Hazet (I think) tool that's expressly made for this. It's a U-joint that has a 7mm hex on one end of it.
> 
> IIRC I've done someone's with my Facom bit and a torque wrench before.


I guess I could buy a smaller torque wrench and a shorter 7mm bit but that's getting too costly for my tastes. I'll look into the Hazet tool.

Edit:

http://www.hazet.de/eng/katalog/suche_t2.asp?F=2901+G-7

Now... how can I get this tool?? :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> I guess I could buy a smaller torque wrench and a shorter 7mm bit but that's getting too costly for my tastes. I'll look into the Hazet tool.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Wow... this is not a cheap tool...



> 2901 G7----------- HINGED SOCKET FOR CALIPER BMW---------- $47.35


Here's the place that price is from:
http://www.themotoringshop.com/

ZDMAK has it too but doesn't list a price... give'em a call or something. 
Their website is www.zdmak.com


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Wow... this is not a cheap tool...
> 
> Here's the place that price is from:
> http://www.themotoringshop.com/
> ...


That's ridiculous! There's no way that simple tool is worth $50. IMO of course.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> That's ridiculous! There's no way that simple tool is worth $50. IMO of course.


Perceived value depends on how much use one gets out of it and how much time it saves them trying to get existing tools to work right.  If it makes it easier I'm sure you'll find the value of having it soon enough. You'd probably use it often enough...


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

I don't if the stack height is too tall, but maybe one of these with your hex socket?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

elbert said:


> I don't if the stack height is too tall, but maybe one of these with your hex socket?


I considered that originally, but with the hex bit being around 1.5 inches in length, this u-joint adapter has to be pretty short to clear the shock.


----------



## troop705 (Dec 29, 2003)

This may seem to wierd but i changed mine and used the $10 set of hex I got at wal-mart. They were made by Stanley and I had enough room to torque them down. But it was a very close call


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

troop705 said:


> This may seem to wierd but i changed mine and used the $10 set of hex I got at wal-mart. They were made by Stanley and I had enough room to torque them down. But it was a very close call


I'll have to check out the hex bits next time I'm in Wal-Mart. (I bought a great double stacked rolling tool box from there. I think it was also made by Stanely. It's great for hauling all my tools and stuff to the track. :thumbup:


----------



## wernst (Aug 19, 2002)

The universal joint will screw up the torque readings. Don't use it here.

-Warr


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I use a Snap On hex bit. The bit is short enough that the entire hax pootion goes into the guide pin.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

the simple answer is to remove the lower shock mounting bolt and then there is enough flex in the upper mount to move it far enough out of the way :doh:


----------



## zdmak tools (Jul 28, 2004)

*sweet deal on metric hex stubby sockets*










Keep in ming these are 1/4 drive. Not sure if you need a different drive size.

Metric Hex Stubbies 1/4 Drive 9 Piece Set Check it out. Stubby Hex Metric Sockets in small "Popular" sizes. Available Now at a fair price. Plus these are the Sturdy One Piece Design. 1/4 Drive Quantity 9 Sockets Hex (Allen) Sockets great for working on German Cars. Sizes included: 2mm, 2.5mm, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 10mm. S2 Alloy steel - THE STRONGEST DRIVERS AVAILABLE. Drivers heat treated to 56 to 62 RC. Satin Chrome plating. Comes in the plastic case.

You may be hard pressed to find a better deal on stubby metric hex ALLEN sockets.

http://www.zdmak.com/wbstore/main.asp?action=CAT&CAT=ZDMAK SPECIALS

Thanks ZDMAK



SergioK said:


> So I just pulled the Carbotech XP pads and replaced them with Porterfield R4-S 'street' pads. This was on the rear. I replaced the fronts with the same compound about two weeks ago and I love them. Much more linear than the Carbotech pads plus about three to four times *less  * brake dust.
> 
> Anyway, I always have problems with the 7mm hex clearing the rear shock on the lower of the two guide pins.
> 
> ...


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

You could also try the stubbiest allen key you have (or cut an extra one down to size), and then use a crowsfoot adapter on the torque wrench. Crowsfeet are pretty inexpensive!


----------



## Ron Stygar (Mar 31, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> I use a Snap On hex bit. The bit is short enough that the entire hax pootion goes into the guide pin.


Here is a pic of it. Retail is $11.00 from the June 2003 price list.
I have an extra one that I will sell for $11.00, first class mail with tracking included.


----------



## Ron Stygar (Mar 31, 2002)

*Easco one*

Easco also sells one. Don't remember what I paid for it.


----------



## Ron Stygar (Mar 31, 2002)

*Stahville one*

I currently use the Stahwille one. It was around $32 plus shipping.


----------



## zdmak tools (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is a nice 7mm (dont know if you guys still need this...
ZDMAK TOOLS



SergioK said:


> So I just pulled the Carbotech XP pads and replaced them with Porterfield R4-S 'street' pads. This was on the rear. I replaced the fronts with the same compound about two weeks ago and I love them. Much more linear than the Carbotech pads plus about three to four times *less  * brake dust.
> 
> Anyway, I always have problems with the 7mm hex clearing the rear shock on the lower of the two guide pins.
> 
> ...


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

I'm not a big fan of using a universal joint in conjunction with a torque wrench. I guess I'll have to measure how wide my torque wrench is and add it to the dimensions of these hex adapter bits to see if it clears. I would assume that most torque wrenches aren't _that _ big that it won't clear with some of these.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> I'm not a big fan of using a universal joint in conjunction with a torque wrench. I guess I'll have to measure how wide my torque wrench is and add it to the dimensions of these hex adapter bits to see if it clears. I would assume that most torque wrenches aren't _that _ big that it won't clear with some of these.


Hey Serge,

The Stahwille that Ron shows is the one Imad uses. I happened to pass a Stahwille tool truck the other day and got a 1/4" drive one that looks like Easco one pictured above. Let me know next time you need it.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Sweet!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

scottn2retro said:


> Hey Serge,
> 
> The Stahwille that Ron shows is the one Imad uses. I happened to pass a Stahwille tool truck the other day and got a 1/4" drive one that looks like Easco one pictured above. Let me know next time you need it.


A Stalhwille tool truck? Where were you, Germany?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> I happened to pass a Stahwille tool truck the other day


 Where'd you see a Stahlwille truck? I see Mac and SnapOn all the time, but have never noticed a Stahlwille truck anywhere.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

operknockity said:


> Where'd you see a Stahlwille truck? I see Mac and SnapOn all the time, but have never noticed a Stahlwille truck anywhere.


Brand new to SoCal. Rob Gleason is the distributor for South of Santa Monica or something like that and his brother Rich is going to do the area North and East of his.

You can find out where they go (or have one come to one of our tech sessions :bigpimp: )

South - Rob (714) 775-2895
North - Rich (562) 923-8814 or (562) 900-7070

It's way more ground than they can cover, so if anyone's looking for a business opportunity


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Kaz said:


> A Stalhwille tool truck? Where were you, Germany?


Where else - Huntington Beach off of Race Team Road - I mean Gothard and Talbert 

He also carries Koken and ST. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

What about a Facom truck?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Kaz said:


> What about a Facom truck?


:rofl: :lmao:

Kaz's next side-job... :eeps:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

doeboy said:


> :rofl: :lmao:
> 
> Kaz's next side-job... :eeps:


Hmm, I HAVE been thinking of a career change...


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> Brand new to SoCal. Rob Gleason is the distributor for South of Santa Monica or something like that and his brother Rich is going to do the area North and East of his........


 Cool!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Hmm, I HAVE been thinking of a career change...


Well there you go... and we'd probably never have to worry about not having the right tool for a repair job anymore.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Well there you go... and we'd probably never have to worry about not having the right tool for a repair job anymore.


Hehe, can you imagine Kaz getting to spend 10 hours a day around tools - he'd never be able to wipe a smile off his face


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> Hehe, can you imagine Kaz getting to spend 10 hours a day around tools - he'd never be able to wipe a smile off his face


He'd never sell any of the either! He'd just keep polishing them and rearranged them in their drawers. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

